
A new way to measure nearly nothing: Ultracold trapped atoms to measure pressure - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-10-ultracold-atoms-pressure.html
======
exabrial
Is there anything lasers can't do

~~~
garmaine
Diffract.

~~~
TeMPOraL
They have that covered too.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFbs-
sXF7Ss](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFbs-sXF7Ss)

